
Does this mean disclosing relative salaries is bad for a team? - cvs268
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/09/wealth-inequality-if-youve-got-it-dont-flaunt-it
======
dang
Please do not editorialize the titles of stories you submit to HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

